# a simple message



## clare-lou

My friend always texts in English I would like to make the effort to text back in Greek.

I need to say "Please don't be sad. I wish I could be with you tonight"

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## ireney

Hello clare-lou and welcome to the forums. Well it depends on whether your friend is a he or a she.
For a man:
"Σε παρακαλώ μην είσαι *λυπημένος*. Εύχομαι να μπορούσα να είμαι μαζί σου απόψε"
For a woman change the word in bold with "λυπημένη".

Now if we are not talking about internet based communication in which case you can just copy/paste the appropriate one from above I guess we should do a Greeklish version of the phrase (Greek with Latin characters).


----------



## clare-lou

Thank you so much! Could you write in english letters. Im unable to use the Latin letters on my mobile. Thanks so much... Im so excited to send the message! It is for a guy.


----------



## ireney

Ah so it _is _an SMS we're talking about, I wasn't sure. OK, though others may have a different opinion, I always prefer all capitals when it comes to Greeklish. I'd therefore go with



SE PARAKALO MHN EISAI LYPHMENOS. EYXOMAI NA BOROYSA NA EIMAI MAZI SOY APOPSE. (LYPHMENH if it's a woman).

Note that there's no set rule about Greeklish (one of the main reasons I loath them in normal circustances - not yours obviously where they are necessary).  You can use the above transcription with lower case too although it looks less "neat" if you ask me (personal opinion again).


----------



## clare-lou

ok thank you so much!


----------



## ~ceLine~

ireney said:


> "Σε παρακαλώ μην είσαι *λυπημένος*. Εύχομαι να μπορούσα να είμαι μαζί σου απόψε"
> For a woman change the word in bold with "λυπημένη".


 

Hi,

I read what you have written but I don't understand something.

μην -> as "don't be" & απόψε -> tonight
Is that right?

.. and you wrote "μαζί σου", as I know it means "with you" but in my dictionary I also found the word "με" for with .. What is the different exactely?


Thank you very much.


----------



## Χριστινα

Hi ~ceLine~



~ceLine~ said:


> μην -> as "don't be" & απόψε -> tonight
> Is that right?



yes, that's almost right - only: "μην εισαι" is "don't (you) be"



~ceLine~ said:


> απόψε -> tonight



right



~ceLine~ said:


> "μαζί σου" / "με" What is the different exactely?



"Μαζί σου" is with you in the sense of _beeing together_ with someone. "Με" just means _with_, like in "Ένα αμάξι με δυο άλογα" "A carriage with two horses".

 Χριστίνα


----------



## ~ceLine~

Thank you very much Χριστίνα ..!

I understood now  ..


----------



## ireney

~ceLine~ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read what you have written but I don't understand something.
> 
> μην -> as "don't be" & απόψε -> tonight
> Is that right?



Yes. In fact "μην" -> not "μην είσαι" -> don't be



> .. and you wrote "μαζί σου", as I know it means "with you" but in my dictionary I also found the word "με" for with .. What is the different exactely?



"Με", the preposition, does mean "with". I could therefore use the phrase "να είμαι με (ε)σένα" as a verbatim translation of "to be with you". However, the phrase "μαζί σου" is just as good if not better for this particular case. Using either however is just fine. 

"Μαζί" means "together". In this phrase (μαζί σου) it means "with you" however although (I think) it's easy to see how we get from one meaning to the other. It's more like saying "I wish we two could be together".


----------



## ~ceLine~

Firstly thank you  ..


Now I understood better .. 

So; Μαζί σου -> being together 'with you'
& you use "με" like -> "με (ε)σένα"



Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Χριστίνα και ireney ..! 


Θα ματώ Ελληνικά  [θέλωω] .. 
Ελπιζώ  ..


----------



## jaxlarus

> So; Μαζί σου -> being together 'with you'
> & you use "με" like -> "με (ε)σένα"


με = ile  yani με εσένα ya μ' εσένα = senle, seniyle
μαζί = beraber, birlikte, yan yana  yani μαζί σου = yanιnda
Sometimes they are used together: μαζί μ' εσένα = seninle birlikte



> Θα ματώ Ελληνικά  [θέλωω] ..
> Ελπιζώ  ..


Θα μ*άθ*ω Ελληνικά
 Ελπ*ί*ζω

 *Canιm, kuşkusuz öğreneceksin!*


----------



## ~ceLine~

Ahh thank you very muchhh ..!! 
Çok teşekkür ederim, ευχαριστώ πολύ ..!!! 

It was a good expression ..!

 

Ναι, θα μάθω   .. !


----------

